# Solar Panels on Amazon



## juryduty (Mar 10, 2008)

There are some attractively-priced solar panel kits, complete with roof mounting rails, on Amazon. 

Anybody tried these DIY? They are complete packages for grid-tied (i.e. make your meter spin backwards) and include the inverter. Pretty cool...


----------

